# Adoption et Protection animale > Adoption Chien >  Paddy, né en 2011. Il va mourir au refuge

## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Informations sur l'animal


*Type:* Chien croisé
						
							
								croisé indeterminé
							
						
						
*Taille:* Moyen
*Sexe:* Mâle
*Âge:* 11 ans 11 mois 
*Compatible :* 
						
						
						
						 Non déterminé.
						





Situation actuelle


*Lieu :* Autres pays
*Situation :* En refuge étranger
*Cet animal :* 
								
								
								
									est vieux, 
								
								
							
							







Conditions


*Covoiturages :* Refusés
*Familles d'accueil:* Souhaitées
*Frais d'adoption:* 120 





 

N° DE PUCE :  (à venir)

NOM :  PADDY 

RACE :  COMMUNE

SEXE : MÂLE

DATE DE NAISSANCE APPROXIMATIVE : 02.02.2011

POIDS : 

POINT SANTÉ : 

SON ORIGINE : Sorti(e) le 25 février 2021 d'une fourrière mouroir dite "équarrissage" en Roumanie

SON COMPORTEMENT: Sociable


FRAIS D'ADOPTION : 
A partir de 10 ans : 120.00 EUROS
Chien handicapé : 120.00 Euros


Arrivera  en France, stérilisé si plus de 7 mois, identifié par puce  électronique, vacciné selon le protocole Roumain + vaccin antirabique,  passeport Européen.


ADOPTION ACCEPTÉE DANS TOUTE LA FRANCE :  Oui, mais les familles doivent venir chercher leur animal en région  parisienne, le jour de son arrivée.

Adoption sous contrat de l'association - L'Arche dÉternité - Siret : 517 669 719 000 18


Contact des bénévoles responsables des adoptions :  06.37.25.72.24 - 06.73.13.17.91 - 07.50.34.33.79  
Par mail : contact@archedeternite.org

Contact pour devenir famille d'accueil : 07.89.21.54.48 - 06.49.32.09.81
Par mail : familledaccueil@archedeternite.org

Vous ne pouvez ni adopter, ni être Famille d'Accueil, une autre solution soffre à vous - LE PARRAINAGE
Contacts : 06.24.92.29.62 *** parrainage@archedeternite.org

1 par mois pour soutenir nos actions : https://www.teaming.net/l-arched-eternite

*Visitez notre site internet : http://archedeternite.org


*
**

----------


## Lapin masqué

Papi PADDY tu es bien mignon avec ton petit museau blanc et ton regard si doux qui en dit long sur l'enfer d'où tu viens... ::  Où est il l'ange qui t'emmènera loin de cette misère, avant qu'il ne soit trop tard pour toi petit coeur... ::

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

*Lénuta a écrit:*Voilà  à quoi ressemble ce chien. S ' ils l'avaient vu qu'il était comme ça,  il aurait dû être soigné ou dormi. Au refuge, ça ne va pas pour lui,  surtout qu'il n'est pas un chien coopératif.

----------


## Lapin masqué

Ooooh petit père... Il a peut être plutôt un profil FA avec de bon soins véto?...

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Chez le vétérinaire :



https://youtu.be/j0O3hri83CY

Des photos de la patte de *Paddy*, pas jolie jolie... mais Lénuta dit qu'il n'est pas nécessaire d'amputer, que ça va mieux.

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

::

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

*Lénuta a écrit:*
*Paddy* a été opéré ce matin (16/04/2021), il est après l’opération. Un doigt a été enlevé.

Human est tre sociable
N est pas toujours gentil Avec les chiens 
Mais Il n a pas dents
Pour mordu

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Paddy est retourné au refuge.

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## vivie maratta

❤❤❤❤❤❤❤

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Un gentil papy qui attend toujours sa famille..

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Message des bénévoles qui ont été au refuge en septembre :

*Paddy est un adorable papinou.
Nous sommes allées le voir jeudi soir, en arrivant au refuge, les chiens ne nous connaissaient pas trop encore. Nous n'avons pas été dans son box ce soir la, et je n'ai pas eu le temps après 

En tout les cas, il est plutôt calme, fait sa vie de papy, vient prendre les friandises, et accepte les caresses.
Il est plutôt grand, et vraiment très beau, avec son beau bringé, et ces quelques touches de blanc dûs à l'âge.



https://youtu.be/Uyh8-WnujlI*

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

papi *Paddy* est trop touchant !

Nous devions entrer dans son enclos avec Lénuta mais on a pas eu le temps de le faire.

*Paddy* est très très beau en "vrai". Comme le dit Diane, son pelage et sa couleur sont très originaux.

Il est tout doux et tout content de nous voir. Très gourmand.

Un adorable chien qui fera le bonheur d'une famille.

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## GADYNETTE

Ce brave toutou mérite de finir sa vie, dans un panier bien douillet, au chaud dans une gentille famille

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

*Paddy* vient d'avoir  11 ans - Il mérite de trouver sa famille et de finir sa vie  tranquillement ... et pas au refuge, comme dit lenuta ... le refuge  n'est pas une maison

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

adoooooooooooooooraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaable papi *Paddy* !
C'est tellement triste de le voir dans le boxe et tellement triste de devoir le quitter.
Il est tout gentil, tout doux et trèèèèèèèèèèèès gourmand.
Quel bonheur ça serait de le voir adopter en France.
Le manque de luminosité dans son boxe et son pelage ne facilite pas la prise de photos pour le mettre en valeur

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

https://youtu.be/0lWh7H1wxLI

https://youtu.be/FScggNuZRvk

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

On aimerait tant les voir au sein d'une famille pour leur "fin"...

Papy *Paddy* est juste merveilleux, très gourmand, encore tonique.

Son plus beau cadeau, ce serait la France  


















https://youtu.be/82YoHJVRYjY

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Le merveilleux papi *PADDY ! il est temps qu'il sorte de là ! il est si gentil et câlin ! il mérite de recevoir de l'amour bien au chaud ! 


*

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

::

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

https://youtu.be/m3toddnQqJg

https://youtu.be/F2hI9NFx1Sk

https://youtu.be/Ev2Qf2q4XvM

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

https://youtu.be/wJbUspxHU8U



https://youtu.be/_Lwm_wtnjTo

https://youtu.be/_D6sZ_Ip0DM

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Oh *Paddy* c'est un papy  adorable et doux qui adore les câlins, avec Katia nous avons passé du  temps avec lui, il mérite vraiment de finir sa vie dans une gentille  famille

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

toujours personne et les températures qui redescendent... que cest dur.

en attendant, il a reçu un cadeau

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Toujours personne pour *Paddy* ?

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------

